# New shake I've made, 2500kcals



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is a quick shake I've made for anyone wanting a new recipe.

1000ml full fat milk 650cals

100g peanut butter 600cals

100g oats 370cals

EVOO 100ml 820cals

Protein powder

I used matrix 1scoop 190cals

2600cals

110g protein

187g fat

120g carbs

I know it's high in fat, but you could change the amount of peanut butter or EVOO to suit you.

Or you could remove the EVOO and add loads of fruit maybe


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

why would you want 2500 calories in one shake?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Give it a few weeks and the OP will have a 'cutting' log starting 

Fat [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

200g of fat.. why


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Too much fat for anyone that.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was just experimenting with different quantities of things.

I'm not going to be cutting anytime soon, I'm still trying to gain.

I won't drink it in one go. Il take it to work and drink it throughout my 10hour shift then go straight to the gym after work.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

why not have 1 shake of around 1000 cals and the rest in food?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do most days.

I work 4 nights a week, so il make meals and only have oats in my shakes when I'm off. But I have a gym t work, and with working quite a physical job, for long hours, I've been trying to make bigger shakes to take to work and drink regularly. I've by no means made a one this big. Usually it's just about 1000-1500cals. I just thought I'd go all out and see what I could make.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Il probs not bother adding the EVOO tbh in the future as I've ran out anyway.

So that would make the shake drop down to about 1600-1700cals and would loose most of the fat content


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just took the EVOO out the situation on my fitness pal and the fat is down to 96g and cals are 1600.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I always had 2 1500kcal shakes a day with whey, milk, oats and peanut butter. Easy way to add calories to your meals.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't even want to think how hard it would be to mix.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Imagine how nasty your morning dump would be after 200g of fat........


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pkant2002 said:


> I don't even want to think how hard it would be to mix.


How can you even think about mixing when you know you've got to drink it?! Haha.

100g olive oil. Not for me thanks!

Good idea for crazy bulkers


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kefka said:


> why would you want 2500 calories in one shake?


cos you wana be hench :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

miguelmolez said:


> Too much fat for anyone that.


you cant have too much good fats, well you probably can but much more than that I would say. people gulp down evoo, flaxseed oil, udos oil etc daily


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

biglad90 said:


> Here is a quick shake I've made for anyone wanting a new recipe.
> 
> 1000ml full fat milk 650cals
> 
> ...


can you down it in 1? lol if all that fits in your belly you must have some appetite, I think it would have me on my back for hours lol, id need a good dose of ghrp6 to attempt that lot


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

a shake I like to use when I bulk is-

1 pint s/s milk

100g rolled oats

double scoop protein powder

1 banana

1 tbs peanut butter

1 tbs evvo

100g greek yoghurt 0% fat

87g protein, 120g carbs, 47g fat

1260 kcal


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> Imagine how nasty your morning dump would be after 200g of fat........


Trying eating a family size jar of nutella at night time over 200g fat and then u will see the biggest dump uv ever done the next morning!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a simple cheap one iv used is:

2x300g tubs of cottage cheese (smart price)

1x450g fruit yogurt (asda brand)

blend it all in a big jug, add water to thin it if you like, this come to around 1litre tho.

around 850cals id have this pwo then abit slin.

can put fat in if you like say 50ml evoo comes to about 1300cals..


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

stone14 said:


> you cant have too much good fats, well you probably can but much more than that I would say. people gulp down evoo, flaxseed oil, udos oil etc daily


Too much for one sitting, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

fml I do 50g of BBW protein atm with 100g oats and the ****er just doesn't mix. ****es me off every day as I have to look like a tosser walking down the street with a pen in my drink trying to swirl it all around. I guess the OP's shake you could get a hand blender or something probably be required.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Have you got a shaker with the metal ball? The gauge at the top shakers are sh1t.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If i could physically stomach all of that ****e mixed together in a bucket (because thats the volume it would amount to) then i would drink that all day long. As it stands i cant even stomach 1 scoop of whey in a pint of milk so ill make do with my wholefoods for now


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pkant2002 said:


> fml I do 50g of BBW protein atm with 100g oats and the ****er just doesn't mix. ****es me off every day as I have to look like a tosser walking down the street with a pen in my drink trying to swirl it all around. I guess the OP's shake you could get a hand blender or something probably be required.


Turn it upside down and tap, I repeat tap! Not bang the fuker on a hard service that should unstick it ir just throw the powder in after the liquid


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

It fills about 1.5-2 shakers

And I use a blender mix it all up and fill the shakers and take to work.

I have about 1/3 to half a shake each break.

Keeps me ticking over at work and then I'm sorted for the gym in the morning when I finish too.

It would put me on my back aswell if I had it in one sitting.

But it lasts me about 10-12 hours.

So that's only about 250-500cals each sitting.

It saves me trying to eat a meal in a short break time, and its like drinking snickers 

Il probs re evaluate if I see me putting much fat on. But il only have to drop the EVOO.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Have you got a shaker with the metal ball? The gauge at the top shakers are sh1t.


Yeh got the shaker ball, its almost like the outside layer is wet and the stuff against the edge is dry and it just gets stuck. I tap whack and shake it never dislodges always have to spoon it out lol.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Pkant2002 said:


> fml I do 50g of BBW protein atm with 100g oats and the ****er just doesn't mix. ****es me off every day as I have to look like a tosser walking down the street with a pen in my drink trying to swirl it all around. I guess the OP's shake you could get a hand blender or something probably be required.


it'd mix if you put the water in first


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

biglad90 said:


> It fills about 1.5-2 shakers
> 
> And I use a blender mix it all up and fill the shakers and take to work.
> 
> ...


So really you've just made a shake that's about 250-500 cals. Same as what's you've said i could say I've made a shake that's 5000cals but it goes in 5 shakes and i sip it all day.

So really all you have done is made your shake in bulk.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pkant2002 said:


> fml I do 50g of BBW protein atm with 100g oats and the ****er just doesn't mix. ****es me off every day as I have to look like a tosser walking down the street with a pen in my drink trying to swirl it all around. I guess the OP's shake you could get a hand blender or something probably be required.


Solving your problem is simple your getting a big lump of powder at the bottom because you are adding your powders first then adding your liquid. Fill your shaker with your liquid first then add your powder and shake, you will find it makes a big differents.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

1010AD said:


> So really you've just made a shake that's about 250-500 cals. Same as what's you've said i could say I've made a shake that's 5000cals but it goes in 5 shakes and i sip it all day.
> 
> So really all you have done is made your shake in bulk.


Essentially yes. Didn't look at it like that. Lol


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Solving your problem is simple your getting a big lump of powder at the bottom because you are adding your powders first then adding your liquid. Fill your shaker with your liquid first then add your powder and shake, you will find it makes a big differents.


I take it to work though on the tube and everything, looks like I'm going to need new tuppawear lol.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pkant2002 said:


> I take it to work though on the tube and everything, looks like I'm going to need new tuppawear lol.


Mate even if you get a new one if you mean a new shaker you will still have the same problem. All you need to do and is what i do is put your serving of protein and oats in a small tub or food bag fill your shaker up with liquid or buy a pint of milk like i do then just make your shake liquid in first when ever and where ever you like. If i had to pi$s about banging the bottom of my shaker to free up a big lump of powder every time i wouldn't bother having them.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Mate even if you get a new one if you mean a new shaker you will still have the same problem. All you need to do and is what i do is put your serving of protein and oats in a small tub or food bag fill your shaker up with liquid or buy a pint of milk like i do then just make your shake liquid in first when ever and where ever you like. If i had to pi$s about banging the bottom of my shaker to free up a big lump of powder every time i wouldn't bother having them.


Tuppawear is a tub lol but yeh appreciate your advice will take it on board.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pkant2002 said:


> Tuppawear is a tub lol but yeh appreciate your advice will take it on board.


  lol realise what you ment now, need new tupperware for putting powder in. Weren't thinking and presumed you ment you may need a new shaker but calling it tupperware, lol i'm very aware what tupperware is i have loads of it all sizes


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Double post


----------

